

Ask HN: A good and cheap secure certificate provider? - csbartus

On a quick google search I see prices from ~ $13-$50/year provided by GoDaddy, register.com, Verisign etc.<p>I'm hosting my site currently at Dreamhost but I might migrate to other places.<p>What to look for when purchasing a certificate? Encryption strength, portability, price?<p>Any good recommendations?<p>Thank you.
======
csbartus
Now I see on Dreamhost to access your db via phpMyAdmin you are offered a
subdomain like mysql.yourdomain.com This requires a wildcard certificate which
is more expensive than for a single domain.

I should reformulate my question like "Where I can find a good secure hosting
for my Wordpress shop?". But I also have a Heroku Rails app which will need
SSL soon.

Now I have two problems: \- find a new host for PHP/WP which offers phpMyAdmin
without needing a wildcard certificate \- find a good certificate provider
also for my Rails app on Heroku

~~~
nzmsv
You don't need a wildcard certificate, unless you want to host a lot of
subdomains. If you need one just for mysql.yourdomain.com, you can still get a
regular certificate, it just won't apply to www.yourdomain.com. Also, you can
always get two.

The main difference between GoDaddy's certificates (and similar) and more
expensive ones like Thawte and VeriSign is that the former ones are chained.
This means browsers don't trust GoDaddy directly. They have to verify their
certificate with whatever provider they are using. This is generally not a
problem, but does require one extra step from you when setting up the
certificate. GoDaddy has instructions.

~~~
csbartus
I see now, I can use a regular/free certificate for mysql. and a trusted-but-
cheap from GoDaddy for www.

Thanks a lot!!

------
csbartus
Now I see there are certificates even over $500/year for a single domain ...

And I see Dreamhost was offering certificates in the past but now it has
canceled ...

This business is looking very shady I think for a very good reason I would
like to know

------
staunch
You should be able to find a discounted GeoTrust Quick SSL 1-year cert for
~$70. I think that's the best option. GoDaddy isn't recognized by at least
some semi-recent browser versions IIRC.

------
josefresco
Buy it from GoDaddy and be done with it. Purchase as many years as you can
afford because renewing certificates is a bitch.

